# Temperature for betta fish



## heartofasealmg (Sep 14, 2008)

*HI. I recently received a betta fish in a plant vase. I was wondering about the room temperature and how that affects the betta fish. I have a small dorm room with a window air conditioner. I do have a alarm clock thermometer that i keep close to the tank, and i was wondering what should the outside temperature range should be.
The Fish looks like it is doing well and is active but i just want to make sure.
Thank you!*


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Most recommend Water temp in the tank, bowl, vase, etc be between 78 and 80 degrees for bettas.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ugh...is it one where the fish supposedly can live off the roots and the plant "takes care" of any fish waste?


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

75-82 is a good range for bettas... How big is your vase? What are you feeding it? If theres a plant that shares the water, make sure that part of surface is accessible to the betta so it can breathe.. I would personally keep the betta in a separate 2 gallon jar, and not a vase, but with regular w/cs it should still be alright.


----------



## heartofasealmg (Sep 14, 2008)

*What i was originally asking was the outside air temperature. What should the room temperature be about in a range? 
I do not have a water thermometer but will get one if necessary, but won't be for a awhile until i go home. (i am at college)

This is a plant vase betta fish container. I believe the fish has enough water to thrive in. The vase is huge. He loves to play in the roots and sometimes 
?sleeps? or rests in the roots. There is enough oxygen getting to the water. The top 2 inches is air. I even have a huge straw like thing that pokes through the plant that allows air, and easy access of food. I feed him pelts. OH and i clean the water and gravel on the bottom every month*


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If there's no heater, then the outside air temperature will be the same as the water temperature. Generally, room temperature is far cooler than bettas need, especially at night. Do you know how much water is in the vase? If it's over two gallons, you should get a heater. If it's under two gallons, there's really no good way to keep a stable, suitable temperature without having an extremely stable room temperature of 78-80 (which most people don't). Also, I would be afraid of the oxygen content of the water (and air above the water) being too low. I would look into putting an airstone into the tank, as this would help circulate air in order to re-oxygenate the water.

Edit: Also, monthly water changes are not enough on nearly any tank unless it's vastly understocked. I'm not sure how much nitrate the plant can suck out of the water, but if the vase holds 2.5 gallons of water or less, I would do at least a 50% water change per week.


----------



## heartofasealmg (Sep 14, 2008)

*This has raised a lot of issues. Thank you for all your comments specially iamntbatman. 

I have a window air conditioner in the room and the heater will not be turned on until a week or two, depending on the weather. The vase is over 1.5 gallons (i guess), i keep the roots trimmed, and like i said clean the water every month, but now will be cleaning it every 2.5 weeks. The room-temperature is about 76 degrees. I think the air content is fine. There is over 2.5- 3 inches of air above the water and a big .5" radius straw that pokes through the plant into the vase air space that give the fish plenty of air. 

At home, i had the same set-up with betta fish in plant vase, except central a/c. That fish lived 4.5 years. Until recently it died, and probably died of old age. I was just wondering what was a health room-temperature for a betta fish to live in.*


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

In my view, room temp. for ANY fish is far less of a concern than water temperature. Too many variables come into play. For example ,If the tank sets near a window and recieves sunlight for part of the day then water temp. will be warmer for the hours that the tank recieves sunlight. If the tank sets near a heat register then water temp will fluctuate with the call for heat in the room. Just the opposite will occur if tank sets in front of air conditioner. A lamp directly over the tank can also cause water to warm. I completely understood the original posters question but chose to address what in my view was the more pressing concern.


----------

